# Erie Outfitters



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

BEST SHOP EVER!!! I wasted Craigs time on the phone for two days asking about getting a cp set up he was sooo patient and kind. I was gonna order by mail but just had to meet him he had soo soo much knowledge over the phone. Took the afternoon off to see him. I live on the east side. Boy was I glad. He did not just want to sell me a rig he has a passion for the sport this you can tell. he was busy took the time to help and advise me on many aspects of this game. He even gave me casting lessons right there. He totally set me up in no time ready to go. I wish everyone in any business today was like him. Like I said I live on the east side btw only 45 to 50 minutes to his shop yes I could get things closer to home but never will from now on. Not only did he have a passion but I swear I think he cares about me catching fish, un fn real in todays word. Not only graet on knowledge and gear but I bout eggs and other stuff from him that I will never buy from ANYONE ELSE EVER. What a great shop and a grat MAN. I have nevr made a testimonial like this before I am just sooo impressed. Everyone should go there and talk to him at least once, trust me you will be back!!!
Thanks Craig
Fred G


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

He's ok for a Chihuahua loving, rain coat wearing bald guy.


----------



## rustyhooks (Aug 17, 2008)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> He's ok for a Chihuahua loving, rain coat wearing bald guy.


 now thats was funny goby

i make several trips a year to e.o. , and you are correct craig and the folks there are fantastic. 
as far as the eggs go, i DO NOT buy from any one but craig. ive purchased a couple c.p.set ups from him as well. 
one of a kind shop!!!


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

I second craig.......very nice guy! I will be up there picking his brain again this week.


----------



## GRADY228 (Jun 25, 2005)

Careful we don't want his head to cave in with you picking his brain!!!! LOL Craig is as good as they come!!


----------



## Tywinter (Oct 27, 2010)

Not saying that they are "bad"...but I sent an email to them with questions on a product that they sell on line and got no response.

Since bought a different wading jacket.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Craig is as solid as they come! He treats everyone like that, great guy.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

So Fredge, what set up did you buy?

I agree....Craig is an upstanding guy and very helpful. The shop and tackle assortment are awesome. One suggestion though....I wish he'd do something with that online store. Not only is it confusing and cumbersome, but I know not everything he carrys in that store is listed online. Very little description of the items and relying on very hard to see pics of tackle as the description, especially terminal tackle. I know I'd buy more from the online store if it were more organized and easier to browse.


----------



## Bent Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

Call him up and order by phone. He puts in lots of time there. Shipping vs. gas mpney can be a wash for me on some items, so if I dont have the time to spare I'll call and order stuff. Never tried the online part, I'm suprised it slipped by him.


----------

